# How to setup network switch



## jduval43 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a baytech 12 port network switch Im trying to figure out how to use it instead of a router. It has no input just 12 ports. Does any one know how I can set this network up?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A switch doesn't perform the same function as a router, so you can't use it in the place of a router.

Exactly what are you trying to do?


----------



## jduval43 (Oct 31, 2007)

well what im trying to do is connect 2 computers to run off the same connection using the switch if at all possible.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a broadband router. You can cobble together ICS for them, but it won't involve the switch, just a second NIC in one machine.

I'd STRONGLY suggest the broadband router.


----------



## jduval43 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a linksys router but i was just trying to see if that would work. How does a network switch work then, and what is it used for?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Router definition

Switch definition


----------



## devgoldy (Nov 3, 2007)

Dear User if you want that u only use the switch for your small network it is very easy...
you have to do two things.
1-if u need bandwidth from ISP tell him that u have only switch for link termination.
2-ISp provide Radio link than its easy u need /28 ip block for your connectivity.

if ur isp provide this kind of service than u reduce the cost of any router..

Plz reply

thaks
Devender Chauhan
Network engineer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That post makes no sense at all. 

For you to have multiple computers connected to a simple switch, you'll need multiple public IP addresses from your ISP. You pay every month for that service, and there's also no guarentee that the IP addresses will all be in the same subnet so you can do file/print sharing. Finally, file/print sharing using public IP addresses is a GIANT security hole that you can drive a truck through, it's very foolhardy.

Contrast that to a router that you only pay for once, the choice is clear.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

A router will be the best for any home networking you want to do. A simple Broadband router will easily accommodate 4 wired connections as Johnwill suggested. 

A switch would most likely be used in a company network where there are a huge amount of machines that all need to be connected to a central server.

If you choose a wireless broadband router, slightly more expensive, you will have the option on not having any wired connections and you can have the computers in different rooms etc as long as they are within range of the wireless signal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## narsi1986 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can any one tel me how a switch works internally?
how is it mapping?
as we know switch wont broadcast the information to all the servers.
its mapping to the correct system. How is it done?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to close this old thread.


----------

